# Just a little 'Magic'



## Feelslikefar (Jan 22, 2022)

We decided that what we need is a little injection of some 'Magic', so we are planning a trip
to Walt Disney World in November.
The time frame is when the Christmas decorations are out and the parks have a different feel.

Invited our son and his fiancée to join us.
We are planning to stay 9 days, and they will join us for 5 days. 
We sweetened the pot by picking up the tab for them, Air fare, Room and tickets.
( drinks and food not included... )
We get a pretty good deal on the rooms and tickets since we can use the retired military discounts.
What else have I got to spend my money on? 

Made our reservations to stay at the 'Shades of Green' complex on property.
A quiet, beautiful resort that we feel comfortable at.

https://www.shadesofgreen.org/

Rooms sell out fast, so advanced reservations are needed.
No problem cancelling if things go 'South'.

I admit I am a Disney person, have been since my first trip to WDW in the 70's and many times since then.

Sure, things have changed, but I can still find 'Magic' to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## charry (Jan 22, 2022)

Beautiful bit of magic FLF …….Enjoy xx


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 22, 2022)

Sounds like fun @Feelslikefar! It's good you're planning so far in advance, and hopefully, everything will work out and you'll enjoy your trip! We took a Disney trip years ago, and I still remember it as if we took it today. It _is_ magical.


----------

